# XP instalation problem



## pinok (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello, following a purchase of SATA hard drive 1 or 2, I voullu instaler XP, Lord of the reboot windows tells me that he should have closed following an error.
so I looked in the bios, my DD who are not admitted to see the following link: http://cjoint.com/?BArsRiTzqbm by-cons it is recognized in the tree windows.
can you give me advice on the installation.
thank you
ps copy attached report everest

EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc..

Version EVEREST v2.20.405/fr
Website http://www.lavalys.com/
Type of Report Builder report
Computer-jluc 60F0BAB726
Generator jluc
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2012-01-03
Time 2:37 p.m.

Summary

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
System Name-jluc 60F0BAB726
Name jluc

Motherboard:
Type Intel Pentium 4 3066 MHz (23 x 133)
Name Unknown Motherboard
Chipset motherboard ATI Radeon Xpress 200
System Memory 1024 MB (DDR2-533 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (01/13/06)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)

Monitor:
ATI Radeon X550 (RV370)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon X550 (RV370)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter ULi / ALi M5461 High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE PCI Bus Master IDE Controller ALi M5229
WD205AA WDC hard drive (19 GB, IDE)
Generic Hard Drive USB 2.0 Device Reader-SM/xD
Hard Drive USB DISK 2.0 USB Device (3 GB, USB)
Hard Drive Generic 2.0 Reader-MS USB Device
Hard Drive Generic 2.0 Reader-CF USB Device
Hard Drive Generic 2.0 Reader-SD USB Device
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Scores:
C: (NTFS) 19555 MB (15831 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Keyboard Device HSP
Mouse HID

Network:
NIC Marvell Yukon PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller 88E8001/8003/8010 (192.168.0.10)

Devices:
USB1 Controller ULi / ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller ULi / ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller ULi / ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
USB2 Controller ULi / ALi M5273 USB 2.0 Host Controller
USB Device USB Mass Storage
USB Device USB Mass Storage
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Composite Device

DMI

[BIOS]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor American Megatrends Inc..
Version R01-G1
Release Date 01/13/2006
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Standards compliance DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion opportunities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You post made zero sense at all.


----------

